# Expansion Through Limb Mounted Clicker, Need Help



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TrumpkinTheDwar said:


> I've been shooting a limb mounted clicker on my hunting recurve for quite a while, and have had no issue getting good bone on bone alignment, and I trigger my shot by slowly applying an increase in tension with my string side back muscles. Basically I try to drive my elbow down and back behind me. I shoot very well with this bow.
> 
> I also shoot a hybrid longobw (much lighter in poundage, same bowyer) with the same limb mounted clicker system. Both bows bareshaft tune very well. But with the longbow, I am incredibly inconsistent. I can gain some consistency back by expanding differently through the clicker. I draw, establish my tension in the right direction, aim, and then I try to force the point of my bow arm shoulder into the arrow. Basically, instead of my back shoulder being the pivot point where final expansion happens, it's my front shoulder. This is not giving me satisfactory consistency in my shooting, but it's much better than expanding the way I do with my recurve.
> 
> What on earth is going on?!?! This doesn't seem like the "right" way to shoot a clicker.


Post a photo of yourself at full draw. Word descriptions are not sufficient. Head to toe, wearing shoes. No cap on your head. Short sleeves, no hunting jacket, no long sleeves.
Level arrow at full draw.


----------



## TrumpkinTheDwarf (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## TrumpkinTheDwarf (Jun 8, 2020)

Looking at my form, I see I'm not getting my bow arm up to form a good T shape. And I know I have a slight lean onto my back foot. Been working to get rid of that issue. Anyone have any insight into the clicker issue, and why it is different between a 61 lb and 46 lb bow? Especially interesting that I shoot the heavy bow better.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TrumpkinTheDwarf said:


> Looking at my form, I see I'm not getting my bow arm up to form a good T shape. And I know I have a slight lean onto my back foot. Been working to get rid of that issue. Anyone have any insight into the clicker issue, and why it is different between a 61 lb and 46 lb bow? Especially interesting that I shoot the heavy bow better.


T-Form means the backbone is ALWAYS 90 degrees to the arrow, when at anchor. So, if you point the arrow, even the slightest amount DOWNHILL,
your upper body HAS to swing FORWARDS, not backwards. Nope, you have not grown two right ears. The black and white photo of your head,
shows you the NEW more FORWARDS position for your head, when you want to point the arrow this much downhill. You can see the double image of your bow,
so that is how much you need to reach FORWARDS with your bow hand. The double image of your right elbow point, is how much you need to SWING FORWARDS,
when aiming this tiny amount downhill, to get your LEFT armpit FORWARDS of your left ankle.

Only after you learn how to lean FORWARDS, and bend at the belly button, will you have the correct right armpit angle for your right upper arm,
to "expand" through the clicker. If the upper body leans BACKWARDS, so your backbone leans AWAY from the target,
and your bow arm is also pointing DOWNHILL, so the left armpit is less than 90 degrees, impossible for you to expand cuz you have locked out the back muscles,
due to the left armpit angle (less than 90 degrees), and the backbone leaning away from the target, so the arrow to backbone angle is greater than 90 degrees.

Lean FORWARDS, and get the left armpit FORWARDS of the left ankle, then, the right side elbow swings 2-3 inches FORWARDS of your form photo, and if you LIFT the right elbow
all the way up to the same height as the top of your ear...then, your right upper arm bone, and the right armpit will be at a more advantageous angle,
for the back muscles to expand through the clicker. The lower you drop the right elbow, the harder to expand through the clicker.


----------



## TrumpkinTheDwarf (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, that gives me plenty to work on. Thank you!


----------

